
“Powered By”: A Marketing Channel Nobody Talks About - dare0505
https://www.indiehackers.com/@darkooo/powered-by-a-marketing-channel-nobody-talks-about-d5911c9f15
======
CM30
Also an extra revenue stream. Have a marketing link by default, then charge a
few hundred dollars to remove it. Seems to work pretty well for forum scripts
like XenForo and IPB.

